# Twitter has a new owner



## GSgator (Apr 26, 2022)

Damn he spent some money he throws 44 billion around like nothing . I wonder if he turns a profit .


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Apr 27, 2022)

IF the dems don't get re elected it was $44 billion well spent.

Slic.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 27, 2022)

Blue hairs on suicide watch


----------



## RISE (Apr 27, 2022)

I almost joined Twitter just to support his purchase.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 27, 2022)

Viva La'Musk 🥐


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Apr 27, 2022)

Ordinarily I'd not pay attention to these sorts of shenanigans, but Americans are embroiled in an epistemic divorce. 

If the side that says "absolute free speech is a danger to democracy" wins, words don't matter anymore. Dialogue is done is done and then you're only 9 meals away from something you really don't want. Something you can't recover from. Some bronze age sea peoples stuff. 

I made friends with a survivor of the Bosnian conflict. I learned you don't want to be a race/religion/ethnicity/etc shit starter when the socialist government finally weakens and can't keep one side from killing the others. That shit can happen. 

Nothing should be banned. Nothing should be off limits. Nothing should be sacred or unspeakable. Especially on a bodybuilding forum. 

#TestIsBest

#DbolForAll


----------



## Achilleus (Apr 27, 2022)

I wonder whats going to happen to colorful hair crew/pronoun bio peeps. There was a mass immigration to twitter from tumblr after tumblr banned porn which made twitter into an even greater woke cesspool. I can't think of another platform people could migrate to this time. 

I hated twitter from the start due to the text limitation and people just posted brain farts.


----------



## Yano (Apr 27, 2022)

Twitter in 3 days has experienced the largest organic de-activation since he took over in the history of social media. There are several million accounts being deactivated per day since all this , it really is astounding how few people trust that weirdo.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2022)

Good just a bunch of snow flakes anyways


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

What his impact on Twitter will be remains to be seen, but one thing that I do know is that the people simping over Musk like he’s some sort of saviour of free speech make me want to vomit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What his impact on Twitter will be remains to be seen, but one thing that I do know is that the people simping over Musk like he’s some sort of saviour of free speech make me want to vomit.


Yeah I can't figure that part out lol. It's like they wanna suck a fart out of his ass or something. I think presser is one of them.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> Twitter in 3 days has experienced the largest organic de-activation since he took over in the history of social media. There are several million accounts being deactivated per day since all this , it really is astounding how few people trust that weirdo.


It's also astounding how fucked up some people's feelings are.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What his impact on Twitter will be remains to be seen, but one thing that I do know is that the people simping over Musk like he’s some sort of saviour of free speech make me want to vomit.


I mean, I'm no musk simp. But overall I see this as a really good thing so long as the platform doesn't fold because of it. 

The censorship on that platform directly impacted the last election drastically. And should have been illegal.

No matter what "side" you play for, censoring is never a good thing. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I mean, I'm no musk simp. But overall I see this as a really good thing so long as the platform doesn't fold because of it.
> 
> The censorship on that platform directly impacted the last election drastically. And should have been illegal.
> 
> ...


I’d argue that if people are basing their electoral decisions on what they read on Twitter, we have a much larger problem than a social media outlet moderating content.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d argue that if people are basing their electoral decisions on what they read on Twitter, we have a much larger problem than a social media outlet moderating content.


They did hide the Hunter laptop story . They  banned and silence anybody who brought that up. IMO that  had a huge impact on this election .


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> They did hide the Hunter laptops story . They  banned and silence anybody who brought that up. IMO that  had a huge impact on this last election.


Sure, but Twitter is a social media site, not a news source or content creator. 

If people are relying on social media for their news in the first place, that’s a massive problem.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Sure, but Twitter is a social media site, not a news source or content creator.
> 
> If people are relying on social media for their news in the first place, that’s a massive problem.


You  and I both know people believe what they hear and what they say it’s unfortunate but its the truth we can argue this all day.

There’s seriously people out there that think men can have babies you think they heard that at school in science class. This is social media fucking garbage ppl fall for. Your right it is a problem .


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d argue that if people are basing their electoral decisions on what they read on Twitter, we have a much larger problem than a social media outlet moderating content.


True, but that's an oversimplification. Are you arguing that Twitter is not an influential electronic social medium?


----------



## Yano (Apr 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You  and I both know people believe what they hear and what they say it’s unfortunate but its the truth we can argue this all day.
> 
> There’s seriously people out there that think men can have babies you think they heard that at school in science class. This is social media fucking garbage ppl fall for.


There is a tunnel vision when it comes to social media or news sources and that's part of the problem. People listen to , watch or tune into a very limited source and are fed that one version of reality with nothing to compare it to. 

Personally I will watch all 3 flavors of news when it comes to large events , far right , far left , and then some thing from right down the middle of the road. As an example only , Fox - CNN - PBS Newshour. With a scoop of all three you get a more complete flavor profile so to speak.

When you gather information from multiple sources you are able to boil down and cook off fiction from fact and see what's possibly really going on. 

I'll also reach out to folks through messengers and things like Teamspeak and Discord , having been a big gamer and involved in large tribes and clans for years my friends lists are pretty long. I can reach out and poke some one and simply ask ,, dude WTF is going on , in some cases and that helps a ton.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

Trump pollster John McLaughlin found that 4.6% of Biden voters would have changed their minds if they had known about it, easily enough to flip results in key states. Another survey by The Polling Company showed that even more Biden voters in seven swing states — 17% — would have switched their votes if they had been aware of the laptop and other stories.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> If people are relying on social media for their news in the first place, that’s a massive problem


I believe they do. I think the problem is accepting something as truth without veifying. 

Also, has Musk even said anything about his plans/intentions for the social media platform, or a reason for the purchase? It seems alot of people are assuming things here. Maybe I missed it.

I have never used twitter. dont intend to start. I know its very prevalent in society and has a great deal of power in regards to getting information out to many people quickly. I agree it is not a news source, more of an opinion column. But, propaganda isnt limited to legitamate news sources. Also, I'm sure there are independent journalists who use the platform. The hard part is sifting through to find the truth.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

All Musk has said was he believes in free speaks nobody has an idea what he’s gonna do with this platform.  There fighting really really hard to create a  narrative. So it might be an important tool he might be changing for the good .


----------



## Yano (Apr 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> All Musk has said was he believes in free speaks nobody has an idea what he’s gonna do with this platform.  There fighting really really hard to create a  narrative. So it might be an important tool he might be changing for the good .


That's the problem really , no one knows what he's up to or will allow. Free speech is one thing but will twitter devolve into hate speech and all that nonsense now is the big worry I think. 

Will people just claim that hate speech is free speech ? and be able to get away with it without time outs or bans or what ever they do ,, I have no idea how it works I've never used it or had an account.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> That's the problem really , no one knows what he's up to or will allow. Free speech is one thing but will twitter devolve into hate speech and all that nonsense now is the big worry I think.


I think it's likely that there will be less censorship rather than more. I see that as a potential positive, as Twitter had sort of evolved into digital echo chamber. Time will tell.


Yano said:


> Will people just claim that hate speech is free speech ? and be able to get away with it without time outs or bans or what ever they do ,, I have no idea how it works I've never used it or had an account.


Does it really matter? I mean, is a mountain being made out of a mole hill?


----------



## Yano (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Does it really matter? I mean, is a mountain being made out of a mole hill?


That is what I mean in a way , will the small issue that it is today , ie the mole hill , grow into a mountain once the brakes are off the trolley. It will be interesting to watch how it develops.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d argue that if people are basing their electoral decisions on what they read on Twitter, we have a much larger problem than a social media outlet moderating content.


No argument there. But unfortunately the general population is far to influenced by media in general

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> That is what I mean in a way , will the small issue that it is today , ie the mole hill , grow into a mountain once the brakes are off the trolley. It will be interesting to watch how it develops.


The way I see it, censorship is the big deal and the labeling of speech is the mole hill. "Will people claim hate speech is free speech?" Will people claim free speech is hate speech? Is that a slope a free society really wants to stand on?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

More Americans Are Getting Their News From Social Media
					

Social media is now a part of the news diet of an increasingly large share of the U.S. population




					www.forbes.com
				





Pretty pathetic


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

The people howling that loosening up speech restrictions and censorship is a "threat to democracy" are lunatics that no sane man should listen to.

Democracy cannot exist without free speech and open discourse. 

Twitter has been a tool for the democrat party and the establishment to direct and manipulate public narrative.   The big stink is the bastards are worried they could lose that tool, or worse: have it used against them.

If they fear they'll lose control of public discourses and that it's dangerous to them, then we don't have a democracy to begin with.

All one needs to do is see who is howling in panic and who isn't.  Democrats fear free speech and open discourse. 

All y'alls bullshit lamenting about "hate speech" is @Yano and his dnc Yankee assed narrow minded and indoctrinated opinions.  

Vulgarity and racism rules should rightfully be enforced.  The concept of "hate speech" itself is leftist horseshit


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> The people howling that loosening up speech restrictions and censorship is a "threat to democracy" are lunatics that no sane man should listen to.
> 
> Democracy cannot exist without free speech and open discourse.
> 
> ...


Twitter and other social media sites are ways for the Democrats to implement "the Fairness Doctrine", de facto. It is now being challenged and they are pissed.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Twitter was and will still remain trash. It's a really good platform for getting people worked up for all the wrong reasons but not much else. 

Utter brain drain.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> Twitter and other social media sites are ways for the Democrats to implement "the Fairness Doctrine", de facto. It is now being challenged and they are pissed.



Exactly.  

Because if other opinions and narratives are available and visible, then thiers suddenly may not look so appealing or sensible. 

Elon musk should be prepared.  Thier not going to give up this power without a fight. 

Soon he'll be labeled a racist, sexist, bigot,  etc.  And be facing a myriad of investigation and audit and efforts to destroy his wealth. 

All while the mindless herd bellows for his head.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Because if other opinions and narratives are available and visible, then thiers suddenly may not look so appealing or sensible.
> 
> ...


Soon? Already.


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Sure, but Twitter is a social media site, not a news source or content creator.
> 
> If people are relying on social media for their news in the first place, that’s a massive problem.



Twitter shut down a reputable news organization that was reporting on the hunter Biden story not just some people talking about it on twitter. 

many major news organizations post their content on Twitter because it reaches a lot more people than if they post on their own website, so in this case people aren’t getting information about an election from just people talking nonsense. it’s coming from actual news organizations.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> True, but that's an oversimplification. Are you arguing that Twitter is not an influential electronic social medium?


Their influence has nothing to do with anything.  Twitter is not a content creator nor a news outlet. If people choose to use the platform as such, that’s on them.

They don’t have the same duties to the public that news outlets do because they aren’t a news outlet.

It’s like getting your news from The Daily Show and then demanding that The Daily Show be unbiased.  It’s not going to happen because it’s not a news program: it’s a left-wing entertainment show.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Their influence has nothing to do with anything.  Twitter is not a content creator nor a news outlet. If people choose to use the platform as such, that’s on them.
> 
> They don’t have the same duties to the public that news outlets do because they aren’t a news outlet.
> 
> It’s like getting your news from The Daily Show and then demanding that The Daily Show be unbiased.  It’s not going to happen because it’s not a news program: it’s a left-wing entertainment show.


It's nothing like getting your news from the Daily Show. Twitter is ostensibly an open forum for the exchange of ideas and information. And its influence is relevant in the context we are discussing.

Have you never been on Twitter, or have any idea what goes on there?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

You can’t shift  blame on ppl and not hold these social media sites accountable.  They have changed the playing field.

Toxic rumors get around and can cause harm imo these plateforms  with there abilities to get this shit around makes them  just as guilty as the people that are spreading them.

You get  banned on Twitter if you mention men can’t have menstrual cycles this is just one example . So in this case could you blame Twitter for trying to silence the person that’s correcting the false information?


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Their influence has nothing to do with anything.  Twitter is not a content creator nor a news outlet. If people choose to use the platform as such, that’s on them.
> 
> They don’t have the same duties to the public that news outlets do because they aren’t a news outlet.
> 
> It’s like getting your news from The Daily Show and then demanding that The Daily Show be unbiased.  It’s not going to happen because it’s not a news program: it’s a left-wing entertainment show.




I think you summed it up quite well right there.

Twitter being what it is and not having the same duties as a news outlet is free to do what it wants.    And they have.  

The entire fuss here is that the democrat party has lost a valuable tool.  One they've used to guide,  suppress and promote various public opinions by manipulation of the content they allow or don't allow.  

The worry they have is that they've lost that tool, and it may now be used against them just like they used it against others. 

Even just a level playing field is dangerous to them at this point.  The lies and manipulation tactics they obviously used could now come to light.   

We may very be seeing a paradigm shift here in the power structure itself.    They scared as hell for a a reason.   The bastards "won" the last election by manipulation of narrative and censorship.   One of thier best tools has been taken away at the best.  And could be wielded against them at worst. 

And they know it.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> It's nothing like getting your news from the Daily Show. Twitter is ostensibly an open forum for the exchange of ideas and information. And its influence is relevant in the context we are discussing.
> 
> Have you never been on Twitter, or have any idea what goes on there?


Never been on it and never plan to go on it.

It is not, however, a news source. It’s a privately owned social media site governed by whatever terms of service that privately owned business’ leadership sees fit to implement.

You’re making it something that it isn’t then getting angry that the square peg doesn’t fit into the round hole, essentially.

Do you agree that privately owned businesses should be able to dictate how their business runs within the confines of the law?


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I think you summed it up quite well right there.
> 
> Twitter being what it is and not having the same duties as a news outlet is free to do what it wants.    And they have.
> 
> ...


Controlling the narrative is a useful tool.  People have been doing it since the first town criers started accepting bribes, I’m sure. 

That’s what makes the concentration of media ownership so dangerous.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 27, 2022)

I do not care who owns Twatter. I never liked that platform and the more they went "woke" or what ever you want to call their one sided agenda the more I disliked them. I only used it as a tool, and at most submitted 3-4 tweets over 6 years, before closing my account almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Never been on it


I could tell.


Test_subject said:


> It is not, however, a news source.


In a literal sense, it is. Users may source their news from the information news agencies post there. And Twitter exerts editorial control over that information. It's pretty simple. I'm not sure what you are trying to argue.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> I could tell.
> 
> In a literal sense, it is. Users may source their news from the information news agencies post there. And Twitter exerts editorial control over that information. It's pretty simple. I'm not sure what you are trying to argue.


Moderating is not the same as “editorial control” but I like the way you used that term to make Twitter sound more news-like.  That’s called “framing” in media studies.  Editorial control applies to content publishers, which Twitter is not.

Twitter as a business creates zero content.  They are a social media platform. The fact that people post news stories on there no more makes it a news outlet than if I started posting news stories on this site and claimed that it was a news outlet.

The point is that it’s a social media site. They have no impetus to be free of bias and never claimed to be.  Why would you even expect them to be?

I also noticed that you didn’t answer my question about whether or not you supported the right of businesses to self-govern within the confines of the law.

Do you?


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 27, 2022)

Musk has a huge following on twitter and his tweets can literally make stocks and that stupid Dogecoin swing wildly. I'd conjecture that given his following and influence on that platform he stands to profit by way of controlling its direction and narrative to further his own agenda. Business and personal. 

I like the guy and what he stands for. Anyone watch his interview last year with the WSJ? 

Or maybe he just really likes the little blue bird. 

I only use twitter to follow my stock trading friends and other financial interests. I ignore/mute/block everything else.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 27, 2022)

BREAKING: Twitter Insider Leaks Audio Recording of Company’s Internal All-Hands Meeting Following Elon Musk Takeover … ‘Many Different Feelings About What Is Happening’
					

Investigating and exposing corruption in both public and private institutions.




					www.projectveritas.com


----------



## Nodus1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Moderating is not the same as “editorial control” but I like the way you used that term to make Twitter sound more news-like.  That’s called “framing” in media studies.  Editorial control applies to content publishers, which Twitter is not.
> 
> Twitter as a business creates zero content.  They are a social media platform. The fact that people post news stories on there no more makes it a news outlet than if I started posting news stories on this site and claimed that it was a news outlet.
> 
> ...


There is no difference between "moderating" and "editorial control" in this usage. The only difference in general terms is that editorial control may involve the changing of text, but that is not the exclusive definition. When "moderation" is used to color content, whether created or hosted, it is the very definition of editorial control. That is exactly what Twitter does. There is nothing to argue about on that score besides semantics.

TomJ argued that "_The censorship on that platform directly impacted the last election drastically. And should have been illegal._" I agree with the first part and disagree with the second part. Whatever you think about Twitter as a news source (of which none are obligated to be unbiased) it plays an influential part in public discourse and information dissemination and consumption. It is why I welcome the news of Musk's purchase of Twitter, so long as the platform delivers on his promises - vomit all you want.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> There is nothing to argue about on that score besides semantics.


Correct me if I’m wrong, but didn’t to get upset at @Hughinn for doing what you just did in another thread?

You can’t just say “This is how it is. Any other argument is purely semantic.”  That’s not how this works my dude.  As an aside, semantics (the study of meaning) are somewhat important to discussions.  To dismiss something as “semantics” is intellectually lazy.

Edit: and you still didn’t answer my question. It doesn’t require a detailed answer. I’m good with a “yes” or “no”.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Controlling the narrative is a useful tool.  People have been doing it since the first town criers started accepting bribes, I’m sure.
> 
> That’s what makes the concentration of media ownership so dangerous.



Agreed. 

It's also what makes Concentration of government power so dangerous. 

My entire argument here is based on Twitter previously being controlled by people who worked in concert and unison with specific government powers, being frantic because they fear they've lost that cooperative element on Twitter enabling them to control the narratives on what is supposed to be open public discourse. 

I see it as a good thing that the DNC echo chamber at Twitter could be opened up.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's also what makes Concentration of government power so dangerous.
> 
> ...


I honestly doubt that Twitter will change much. It might get a few of the banned talking heads back, but Musk only has a 13% share. If the other shareholders don’t care for what he’s doing they’ll bail and tank the stock price on their way out. 

IMO people are making a big deal about nothing, but we’ll see I suppose.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

At this point Musk doesn’t even have to follow thru he poked the 🐝 hive and got  good points across.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I honestly doubt that Twitter will change much. It might get a few of the banned talking heads back, but Musk only has a 13% share. If the other shareholders don’t care for what he’s doing they’ll bail and tank the stock price on their way out.
> 
> IMO people are making a big deal about nothing, but we’ll see I suppose.



I actually think it's a big deal. 

Without Twitter, Facebook and Google censoring certain things and driving narrative the way they did in 2020 it's highly likely Joe Biden would not be POTUS today.  

Joe Bidens entire campaign and rebranding was nothing more than a media fabrication. 

Which means it highly possible Europe wouldn't be mired in war and the US in another cold war right now. 

I think the powers that be are making a big deal out of it, because it is. 

But that's just my opinion. 

We'll have to wait and see if their bullying and hounding is able to intimidate or sway Elon musk.   Or if he's enough of an idealist to fight back. 

We seen what happened to the last guy that fought back.  And the current.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I actually think it's a big deal.
> 
> Without Twitter, Facebook and Google censoring certain things and driving narrative the way they did in 2020 it's highly likely Joe Biden would not be POTUS today.
> 
> ...


We’ll see. I’m not invested one way or the other. I’m just sick of seeing people try to suck on Musk’s asshole like if they do it hard enough money will come out.

It’s embarrassing.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> Twitter in 3 days has experienced the largest organic de-activation since he took over in the history of social media. There are several million accounts being deactivated per day since all this , it really is astounding how few people trust that weirdo.



What?


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 27, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> We’ll see. I’m not invested one way or the other. I’m just sick of seeing people try to suck on Musk’s asshole like if they do it hard enough money will come out.
> 
> It’s embarrassing.



I felt the same way about Barak Obama. 

I've never seen a bigger and more concerted effort to suck on someone's asshole as the mainstream media did for that guy. 

They grafted him onto anything good that happened and surgically removed him from the bad. 

The bastard won a Nobel peace prize while bombing civilians in Syria, Yemen and Iraq.  

What the fuck?    Talk about a pathetic display of nut huggery.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I felt the same way about Barak Obama.
> 
> I've never seen a bigger and more concerted effort to suck on someone's asshole as the mainstream media did for that guy.
> 
> ...


His Nobel prize was a complete joke. It made a mockery out of the whole award. 

He was president for what, six months when he won it?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I felt the same way about Barak Obama.
> 
> I've never seen a bigger and more concerted effort to suck on someone's asshole as the mainstream media did for that guy.
> 
> ...


My wife and I helped vote that guy in both times. Im sure non of you guys give a flying fuck . There was a time I wasn’t center right. There’s way  to much shit in the sandwich there feeding everyone. I won’t eat a shit sandwich because the bread looks good .


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't even know anyone that uses Twitter. I used it briefly when I was trying to find a PS5 right when they came out and haven't been on since.


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 28, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Ordinarily I'd not pay attention to these sorts of shenanigans, but Americans are embroiled in an epistemic divorce.
> 
> If the side that says "absolute free speech is a danger to democracy" wins, words don't matter anymore. Dialogue is done is done and then you're only 9 meals away from something you really don't want. Something you can't recover from. Some bronze age sea peoples stuff.
> 
> ...


Agree,that war was bloody!I
Was in Vukovar when it started!Than after that i was repositioned ti Tuzla!


----------



## 69nites (Apr 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d argue that if people are basing their electoral decisions on what they read on Twitter, we have a much larger problem than a social media outlet moderating content.


Today's tweets are tomorrow's news. Twitter completely drives political discussion.


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Never been on it and never plan to go on it.
> 
> It is not, however, a news source. It’s a privately owned social media site governed by whatever terms of service that privately owned business’ leadership sees fit to implement.
> 
> ...


Should a privately owned business be able to be used by governments to silence its citizens?  Bc it's pretty obvious that Twitter was being used by the administration and by California government to silence narratives and expand others.  Private companies lawyers and employees don't lament over someone else buying their company to the extent that twitters has.  It's bc they know they had the power to control narrative and culture.  That's something NO private business should have the power to do.  It became more of a utility than a business.


Apparently Musks lawyers have already sent instructions to twitters lawyers not to touch past records, so we may see what was goi g on behind the scenes, but I'm sure they rather take going to jail over deleting records than what the other possibilities are.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> His Nobel prize was a complete joke. It made a mockery out of the whole award.
> 
> He was president for what, six months when he won it?


He got it for being the first black president. Went on to continue the long standing American tradition of war mongering.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 28, 2022)

RISE said:


> Should a privately owned business be able to be used by governments to silence its citizens?  Bc it's pretty obvious that Twitter was being used by the administration and by California government to silence narratives and expand others.  Private companies lawyers and employees don't lament over someone else buying their company to the extent that twitters has.  It's bc they know they had the power to control narrative and culture.  That's something NO private business should have the power to do.  It became more of a utility than a business.
> 
> 
> Apparently Musks lawyers have already sent instructions to twitters lawyers not to touch past records, so we may see what was goi g on behind the scenes, but I'm sure they rather take going to jail over deleting records than what the other possibilities are.


I don’t think that Twitter should allow any government officials on the site in an official capacity, but I’m not on their board of directors so that’s not up to me.


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t think that Twitter should allow any government officials on the site in an official capacity, but I’m not on their board of directors so that’s not up to me.


Thats not what I'm saying, I'm saying they were in bed with the federal and local governments to silence narratives and push others.  Why do you think the administration came out and formed DHS Ministry of Truth after musk bought Twitter?  Mote than likely bc they will no longer be able to use it to spread their narrative.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 28, 2022)

RISE said:


> Thats not what I'm saying, I'm saying they were in bed with the federal and local governments to silence narratives and push others.  Why do you think the administration came out and formed DHS Ministry of Truth after musk bought Twitter?  Mote than likely bc they will no longer be able to use it to spread their narrative.


They absolutely were.  But the thing is, there’s nothing illegal about doing that.  Not liking something doesn’t make it illegal. 

I don’t like that Fox News hosts had the sitting president’s direct cellphone number and texted him regularly, but it is what it is.


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2022)

Nowhere did I say anything about before the election.  Not sure where you got that.  But if we want to go before the election, just bc a certain party is head of certain facets of government, or even head of the office,, does not mean there are not other government officials on the other side that can influence a narrative through media corporations that side with their political opinion.  The Clinton's and Russiagate is a prime example.  Which Twitter and many mainstream media sources clearly ran with.

Also, if you look at who were banned and those who who have been "mysteriously" let back on the platform in the last 48hrs, they are nearly all conservatives.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 28, 2022)

RISE said:


> Nowhere did I say anything about before the election.  Not sure where you got that.  But if we want to go before the election, just bc a certain party is head of certain facets of government, or even head of the office,, does not mean there are not other government officials on the other side that can influence a narrative through media corporations that side with their political opinion.  The Clinton's and Russiagate is a prime example.  Which Twitter and many mainstream media sources clearly ran with.


I misread your comment and revised. 

Haven’t finished my coffee yet 😉


----------



## RISE (Apr 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I misread your comment and revised.
> 
> Haven’t finished my coffee yet 😉


All good brother, I know what that's like all too well.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 28, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Agree,that war was bloody!I
> Was in Vukovar when it started!Than after that i was repositioned ti Tuzla!



Based on those locations I assume you are Serbian--and certainly you don't have to tell me. But out of curiosity, you a Serb, croat or bosniack? Or some others alignment? 

No judgement here...I just want to know from where your perspective may be coming.


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 28, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Based on those locations I assume you are Serbian--and certainly you don't have to tell me. But out of curiosity, you a Serb, croat or bosniack? Or some others alignment?
> 
> No judgement here...I just want to know from where your perspective may be coming.


I was Born in


Joliver said:


> Based on those locations I assume you are Serbian--and certainly you don't have to tell me. But out of curiosity, you a Serb, croat or bosniack? Or some others alignment?
> 
> No judgement here...I just want to know from where your perspective may be coming.


I was Born in Kentucky!Spent my whole life in the Army !


----------



## Joliver (Apr 28, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I was Born in Kentucky!Spent my whole life in the Army !



Hmmm. Kentucky county Yugoslavia? Never heard of it. 

Jk buddy. I read too much into it...since both of those areas were major pain points and were relatively well known.  Thought you may have been indigenous to the area.


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 29, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hmmm. Kentucky county Yugoslavia? Never heard of it.
> 
> Jk buddy. I read too much into it...since both of those areas were major pain points and were relatively well known.  Thought you may have been indigenous to the area.


😀


----------



## Ironbro (Apr 29, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> 😀


I though the woman were beautiful,especially in Bosnia!


----------

